# Man with horns tries to run over landlord



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Not a hard to nab this suspect based on a description, eh?

http://www.aolnews.com/weird-news/a...ries-to-run-over-landlord-in-minivan/19556458


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Favorite quote: "The suspect's mother has stated that she and the landlord "had been having problems with her son."


D'uh!


----------

